# MK3 smoked e-codes on EBAY??



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I found this set on ebay, and I wanted to see if anyone has seen the light output, or knows anything about the quality of product. 
I know they are not hella's, but someone must have some input.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW








Right now I have Hella dual rounds that I was thinking of retrofitting with HID's


----------



## catchtherabbit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: MK3 smoked e-codes on EBAY?? (jettasmooth)*

they're DJ auto, distributed by Helix. In terms of quality they seem pretty good (i just bought them and installed them yesterday). Light output is better than stock, but you probably are going to want to buy silverstar bulbs to to get the best results. They're e-code, so remember to get/make brackets, and be ready to trim your rad support....or buy a euro rad. For the money, they are really good (so far). Glass lenses, plastic back cover with clips, and they look awesome. You might want to note that the lens itself is not smoked, it is just the inner casing that is black and makes the lens look smoked. After I align my headlamps properly I'll post a pic. Hope this helped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mountaindew (Aug 1, 2007)

i got these from a friend what kind of bulbs do these use


----------



## catchtherabbit (Apr 15, 2007)

both chambers use H1 bulbs


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (catchtherabbit)*

I have a euro rad already, so Im not too concerned. Got any pictures of the back of the lights installed? I am curious as to how a set of retrofit projectors would work in the lows. And yes, I am aware that fluted lenses will scatter some light, but with projectors it would be a huge improvement.


----------



## catchtherabbit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

i haven't retrofitted projectors in the lows......but doing so wouldn't be hard...the reflector metal is pretty soft. I think it would look really good because you wouldn't be able to see the projector once it's installed, because of the lens pattern


----------

